# What do you do when you go on holiday?



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

What do you do with your dogs when you go on holiday?

I don't know what to do. After my previous chi Coco died while in the care of a former friend last year… I find it hard to trust anybody to take care of my babies. I can't ever go through that again!! 

I'd like to take them with me (and I plan to do so whenever I can), but Rocky doesn't have a passport yet + it's expensive to fly with 2 dogs. I have no concrete travel plans yet, I'm really just trying to figure out what I could do in the future. Also my family is in Canada and I'd like to visit them at some point as I haven't seen them for years, but there's no way I can go unless I know my chis are safe!!

I found a place called The Chihuahua Hotel, it's like a day care/hotel for chihuahuas (and sometimes other tiny dogs)… but again I don't know how trustworthy it is. 

Any ideas? What do you personally do?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

This is such a hard thing Camille. I find it impossible to leave mine and never have with friends or even a pet sitter. My fear stems from our own problems in our house with xylitol poisoning, falls, sneaking out and running down the street, etc. 
I never had experience with the special care that very small dogs entail. 
I compare it to raising my three boys, I stayed home and didn't work for the same reason!! LOL.
The K 9 training center where we did all there obedience also was a daycare and boarding/kennel facility. I became friends with the owners and felt comfortable enough with their staff and care for their dogs that I would leave them there. I knew their strict standards and felt that was the best place for them to be kept safe, I didn't have to worry about them getting out, improper or poisonous foods or items being left around or falls off of laps or furniture.
That is MY reasoning, I know everyone will have different ideas!
Other than that, we take them with us most times and find pet friendly cities and hotels to go to!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Is there anything written about The Chihuahua Hotel on line? How bad can it be if it exists and people leave their pets there?

Editing to put this link for you, I hope it helps:

The Chihuahua Hotel > Testimonials


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> This is such a hard thing Camille. I find it impossible to leave mine and never have with friends or even a pet sitter. My fear stems from our own problems in our house with xylitol poisoning, falls, sneaking out and running down the street, etc.
> I never had experience with the special care that very small dogs entail.
> I compare it to raising my three boys, I stayed home and didn't work for the same reason!! LOL.
> The K 9 training center where we did all there obedience also was a daycare and boarding/kennel facility. I became friends with the owners and felt comfortable enough with their staff and care for their dogs that I would leave them there. I knew their strict standards and felt that was the best place for them to be kept safe, I didn't have to worry about them getting out, improper or poisonous foods or items being left around or falls off of laps or furniture.
> ...


Gosh, the xylitol poisoning must have been so scary. I can see why you're afraid to leave them in the care of others too. That's the thing, some members of my partner's family have or have had dogs and could technically take care of them, but they have no experience with tiny dogs... so we're not too sure they'd be safe with them. We have a feeling they wouldn't be as careful as they should / wouldn't know about certain dangers they don't think about with their big dogs... I guess I could go visit some places like the chihuahua hotel and see if I'm comfortable with leaving them there! I was already overprotective even before my Coco died so now it's even worse! I don't know how I'll be when I actually have kids!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> Is there anything written about The Chihuahua Hotel on line? How bad can it be if it exists and people leave their pets there?
> 
> Editing to put this link for you, I hope it helps:
> 
> The Chihuahua Hotel > Testimonials


Yeah I read their website! It looks pretty good. I guess I'm just so worried, I find it hard to trust _anybody_, even a professional place.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

We always take ours with us,there's loads of hotels in UK that take dogs


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Last time I went home I flew, took Holly with me and left Sadie and Ike at my vets to be boarded. I didn't like doing it at all, but it was necessary that I flew. When I drive I take them, now I have the problem of having 4, I am not sure I can put all that on my family so plan to board 2 and take 2. Even at the vets, Ike came home with a bladder infection and I had to take him back the day I picked him up. Usually I don't have any problems.

I should have added, I can see why you would so upset leaving them, I remember what a horrible time you had. It has to be very hard for you.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

michele said:


> We always take ours with us,there's loads of hotels in UK that take dogs


Yeah when travelling in the UK, they come along with us.  The problem is when travelling to other countries/by plane/in occasions where we can't take them with us.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi camille, this is a massive subject in our house too, for the last few years we have been holidaying in UK just so we can take the dogs with us, I simply do not trust anyone to look after Bella. That said we did go to Rome last year on a four day break and we left them with my son who is 20. He wasnt working at the time so was able to be with them all day and his paranoia about their safety is on a par with mine. Now however he is working full time so ive lost my only pet sitter. I have looked at the Chihuahua hotel when I was looking and I did consider it but its a long way from our home. If it was up to me I probably wouldnt holiday abroad again while ive got the dogs but I know for a fact my Hubby feels differently and enjoys a sunny break. I think we should all pet sit for each other as I couldnt think of a safer place than with another Chi Mummy, I know for a fact I would guard someone else's baby with the attention I give my own. I dont know the answer Camille its a hard one especially for you after what you went through. xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Susie is great that runs the Chihuahua hotel, have met her on several occasions...have not had a holiday since having the chis but they generally stay with family if I am away overnight


----------



## FlaHuahua (Jan 10, 2014)

coco_little_bear said:


> What do you do with your dogs when you go on holiday?
> 
> I don't know what to do. After my previous chi Coco died while in the care of a former friend last year… I find it hard to trust anybody to take care of my babies. I can't ever go through that again!!
> 
> ...


Try out the Chi hotel. First if they have pet sitting or a daytime rate leave your dog there. Then do an overnight trip and leave the dog there and see how it goes.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Sometimes in the summer we use the boats to go to an island here. Some boats do not allow you to take a dog in unless in a carrier, and some do not even let you on with the carrier and they make you leave the dog in these big cages down in the garage and you are not allowed to go the entire trip to check on them. The island we go to is about 8 hours away and one year we waited a month extra for the boat that allowed the carriers on because I could not bear the thought of leaving her in that cage. 

Anyway after what you went through I would also be very scared to leave my dogs anywhere too, that does not mean you are overprotective or anything. The Chihuahua Hotel says it has a required meeting first before you leave the dogs there. 

But of course, maybe by time you have to travel you will be very rich and you will not need to worry about it


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Last time I went home I flew, took Holly with me and left Sadie and Ike at my vets to be boarded. I didn't like doing it at all, but it was necessary that I flew. When I drive I take them, now I have the problem of having 4, I am not sure I can put all that on my family so plan to board 2 and take 2. Even at the vets, Ike came home with a bladder infection and I had to take him back the day I picked him up. Usually I don't have any problems.
> 
> I should have added, I can see why you would so upset leaving them, I remember what a horrible time you had. It has to be very hard for you.


I hadn't thought about boarding them at the vet. I guess it's an option, even if it's not nice. :/ Once Rocky has his passport, we plan to drive too whenever we can. I can see how it must be awkward to ask family members to take care of 4 dogs. Even with 2, I feel it's not as easy to ask people. It's a lot more work than 1.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Lisa T said:


> Hi camille, this is a massive subject in our house too, for the last few years we have been holidaying in UK just so we can take the dogs with us, I simply do not trust anyone to look after Bella. That said we did go to Rome last year on a four day break and we left them with my son who is 20. He wasnt working at the time so was able to be with them all day and his paranoia about their safety is on a par with mine. Now however he is working full time so ive lost my only pet sitter. I have looked at the Chihuahua hotel when I was looking and I did consider it but its a long way from our home. If it was up to me I probably wouldnt holiday abroad again while ive got the dogs but I know for a fact my Hubby feels differently and enjoys a sunny break. I think we should all pet sit for each other as I couldnt think of a safer place than with another Chi Mummy, I know for a fact I would guard someone else's baby with the attention I give my own. I dont know the answer Camille its a hard one especially for you after what you went through. xx


I think you're right about pet sitting for each other, that could be a great idea. Being with other chihuahua owners would be the safest thing! I'd be happy to holiday in the UK as there are so many beautiful places and seasides, but if only the weather was better! lol We love travelling so we plan to drive to other countries so we can take them with us, but in instances where we can't, like when visiting my family in Canada, my only choices are to go alone or get them a pet sitter. It's a shame that your son can't pet sit anymore. It's hard to find people we 100% trust! I wish there were more pet friendly airlines that don't cost a fortune!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

*Chloe* said:


> Susie is great that runs the Chihuahua hotel, have met her on several occasions...have not had a holiday since having the chis but they generally stay with family if I am away overnight


Oh that's good to hear!  Judging by her website, it does look like a great option. I wish I had family around to take care of them. My mum is a chihuahua owner, she'd be perfect if she didn't live on the other end of the planet. lol


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

FlaHuahua said:


> Try out the Chi hotel. First if they have pet sitting or a daytime rate leave your dog there. Then do an overnight trip and leave the dog there and see how it goes.


Actually, that's a really good idea. That way I can see how they react and they can get used to that place before we leave for a longer trip. That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> Sometimes in the summer we use the boats to go to an island here. Some boats do not allow you to take a dog in unless in a carrier, and some do not even let you on with the carrier and they make you leave the dog in these big cages down in the garage and you are not allowed to go the entire trip to check on them. The island we go to is about 8 hours away and one year we waited a month extra for the boat that allowed the carriers on because I could not bear the thought of leaving her in that cage.
> 
> Anyway after what you went through I would also be very scared to leave my dogs anywhere too, that does not mean you are overprotective or anything. The Chihuahua Hotel says it has a required meeting first before you leave the dogs there.
> 
> But of course, maybe by time you have to travel you will be very rich and you will not need to worry about it


Oh gosh, I can't blame you. I would wait for the boats that allow carriers too. If only I lived in Greece, I wouldn't have a problem. I would just travel to the islands too.  I went to Greece 2 years ago just before we got Coco and that was one of my favourite holidays of all time! Such a beautiful place, amazing food and the people were so nice where we went. 

YES, becoming very rich would be ideal and solve everything, I love this plan!! hahaha Oh well, one can dream.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Camille, I understand his you feel after the last time you went away! I have decided that if they can't come with us, we don't go! Sounds a bit excessive, but, it's really hard to trust anyone. I'm sure when things happen it's not intentional, but it hurts just as much! 

I would stay within country and take them with you.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> Camille, I understand his you feel after the last time you went away! I have decided that if they can't come with us, we don't go! Sounds a bit excessive, but, it's really hard to trust anyone. I'm sure when things happen it's not intentional, but it hurts just as much!
> 
> I would stay within country and take them with you.


Yeah I think the plan is to go to places where we can take them with us as much as possible. The problem is my family is in Canada so I have to travel if I want to see them. I guess I will have to go alone from now on and leave my partner at home with the chis. lol Maybe if we're comfortable with the chihuahua hotel eventually we can go on short trips.


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

We have a houseboat and take Chico with us. He has his own life jacket and we motor him to the beach to walk and and take care of his business. He loves the boat and sunning. He stays out of the water though. We are glad we can take him with us.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lucky little fella! All geared up for a fun day out on the boat! How fun!☀😋


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cepwin (Jan 19, 2014)

I haven't left Chuck yet (although I did have him in boarding school for a week..nothing terrible happened or anything but the trainer wasn't the right person to work with Chuck.) However, with my Edie (prior dog/greyhound) I always preferred to have his usual walker stay with him at my house. Two advantages for me..one, she was in familiar territory and two, someone was at my house keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have only ever left my dogs with family,but Teddy is my first chi,and I'm not sure I could leave him at all ! The chihuahua hotel does look very good though! 


X


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh God, what happened to your dog at your friends when you were gone??

I never leave my boy hehe..have not been on a holiday for as long as I have had him...have had him since he was 7 weeks old, he is now soon to be 7 years hihi 

In the future having a dog, I will let it stay with family or calm friends, hehe..that I trust..but then again, humans can*t be trusted


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Photobuff42 said:


> We have a houseboat and take Chico with us. He has his own life jacket and we motor him to the beach to walk and and take care of his business. He loves the boat and sunning. He stays out of the water though. We are glad we can take him with us.


Lucky little dog. 



cepwin said:


> I haven't left Chuck yet (although I did have him in boarding school for a week..nothing terrible happened or anything but the trainer wasn't the right person to work with Chuck.) However, with my Edie (prior dog/greyhound) I always preferred to have his usual walker stay with him at my house. Two advantages for me..one, she was in familiar territory and two, someone was at my house keeping an eye on it.


I thought about having someone stay at our house so that the dogs are at home and feel safe (or at least safer). If I ever find someone I trust enough with my dogs, that could be a good idea. It's certainly more comfortable for the dogs than being in an unfamiliar house.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> Oh God, what happened to your dog at your friends when you were gone??
> 
> I never leave my boy hehe..have not been on a holiday for as long as I have had him...have had him since he was 7 weeks old, he is now soon to be 7 years hihi
> 
> In the future having a dog, I will let it stay with family or calm friends, hehe..that I trust..but then again, humans can*t be trusted


I find it hard to trust people, but I trusted that friend... Coco knew him well and loved him so I thought she'd be comfortable. But he lived with his sister at the time and she left the front door opened... Coco ran away and and went missing. She was found dead on the side of a road. They said she was run over.  This is what I've been told.... but to this day I'm not entirely sure what happened because she had no injury.  I should mention his sister is in her 30's, not a kid... she should have known better than to leave the door opened with a dog in the house... Accident or not, it means I don't trust anybody!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Cuddles is the reason I didn't want to go to NYC with family this weekend. I think if I end up going on vacation, I'll end up bringing her. If she can't come, then I won't be able to. 

There aren't a lot of people I'd trust with taking care of her. She gets into enough trouble on her own when I'm here.


----------



## lovelola (Mar 22, 2013)

We leave our chi home when we go on vacations if we can't bring her. She would hate the kennel and I don't trust anyone enough to leave her at a friends / family's house. I worry that someone is going to let her out, not realize she's under a blanket when sitting down, other pets, not letting her sleep in a nice warm bed, leaving harmful objects within reach... The list does go on - total relate about being a paranoid. We do get my MIL to come check on her several times a day to feed her, make sure she has enough water, change puppy pads, maybe watch an hour of tv with her. Plus she loves our cats which give her company when we go away.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

lovelola said:


> We leave our chi home when we go on vacations if we can't bring her. She would hate the kennel and I don't trust anyone enough to leave her at a friends / family's house. I worry that someone is going to let her out, not realize she's under a blanket when sitting down, other pets, not letting her sleep in a nice warm bed, leaving harmful objects within reach... The list does go on - total relate about being a paranoid. We do get my MIL to come check on her several times a day to feed her, make sure she has enough water, change puppy pads, maybe watch an hour of tv with her. Plus she loves our cats which give her company when we go away.


Yeah it's a difficult situation! You're lucky to have someone to check up on her. I hadn't thought about leaving them home, it's not a bad idea actually! We could _technically_ leave them at home too as we live with a friend at the moment. They could stay in our bedroom upstairs (it's huge so lots of space to play). It's puppy proofed and safe and our friend could go upstairs to check up on them, feed them, etc. I wouldn't want them to be loose in the house though in case a mistake happens... like running outside when the door is opened, eating something dangerous, etc. As you said, the list of potential dangers is long! But I know they'd be safe in our room. They'd have each other's company and our friend could go upstairs to play with them from time to time so they're not alone. I would probably leave a webcam on too so I could check up on them lol... and a baby gate in the corridor leading to the front door (just in case they escape the room!). That could be an option for short trips. I wouldn't trust our friend to take them outside for walks and to do their business though. The idea of them not going outside for a couple/few days is not nice, but as long as they're safe, that's what matters! Well thank you, you've just given me another option to consider.


----------

